# Glass top?



## Gregoryalln854 (Oct 29, 2012)

When I had my reef tank I never used a glass top, I was wondering if people do the same with a planted tank?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

why not? You need some way to stop evaporation. We have a glass top on our 5g in germany. I'll ask my dad if he can send a picture, but the plants are growing like crazy.


----------



## Gregoryalln854 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks, wasn't sure.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

i think glass tops in fresh water are meant more for keeping the fish in the tank...saltwater fish must not jump often, if at all...i've woken up to a fish or two on the floor before because I went without a top for a little while.

evaporation is going to happen no matter what you do...unless you completely seal off the entire aquarium with some kind of rubber seal...which means there won't be any air exchange and you will eventually kill your fish because you won't have enough oxygen in the tank. evaporation doesn't happen as much as you might think. your water level might drop an inch in a few weeks, but planted tanks should have more frequent water changes than non-planted tanks...and even if you refill it every day with more water, it wouldn't really be that much of a hassle; you have to feed your fish daily anyways.

i might be wrong, but i think that saltwater would evaporate just as quickly as freshwater


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

But putting some sort of top on will lessen the evaporation. It won't stop completely your right, but it will decrease the amount of water that evaporates.


----------

